# Seaview Sneak Peak



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

I don't normally plug my own site over here, but some of you may be interested in this

Moebius Models Sneak Peak by David Merriman

Read at your own risk... don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## otto

Looks good to me, Thanks Steve, that was a good review, and it seems he only had good things to say..Looks like a winner.


----------



## Steve244

> The ever critical, unsolicited advice giving, unashamed name-dropping, booger-pickers at SM


heh




> ...the other boards handled the news? Well, I'll put it this way: stupid, pointless, and vacant. Typical for a bunch of get-a-lifes who can't seam to jerk themselves away from the keyboard.


hey! I resemble that remark!

This is the most poignant picture from the review.









(sorry about the ol' bandwidth there Steve...)



> I'm told that David Metzner insisted on providing a channel within the huge vertical stabilizers at the stern. through these conduits will pass the wiring for those wishing to equip their model with practical stern lights.


Stand up and take a bow Dave -er-stern?

Kudo's to Mr. Merriman for staying in character.

that's some sub!


----------



## xsavoie

Jackpot!You seem to show two parts of the window frame.Are they identical,or have slight differences.


----------



## otto

I guess one has a raised frame around the windows. Btw, I think we handled the news pretty well on this board. Not to much nit picking or bellyaching here.


----------



## enterprise_fan

In pictures 3, 8 and 9 there two sets of front view ports. Why two? To me they both look the same.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

One of the windows has a raised frame. The studio models differed slightly, so you get to choose the windows you prefer.

Steve


----------



## scotpens

There also appears to be a choice of two raised-deck sections containing the missile hatches. Do they have different numbers of missile tubes?


----------



## John P

I was, in fact, picking boogers as I read the article.


----------



## John P

scotpens said:


> There also appears to be a choice of two raised-deck sections containing the missile hatches. Do they have different numbers of missile tubes?


 Yes....


----------



## Capt. Krik

John P said:


> I was, in fact, picking boogers as I read the article.


OH THANK GOD! I was afraid I was the only one!

A great review by Mr. Merriman with lots of nice shots of the kit.

Thanks Dave and Steve for bringing us this sneak peek.


----------



## Guy Schlicter

Looooking Gooood!!


----------



## Trek Ace

With such a positive and glowing review from a modeling master like Mr. Merriman (who is himself a recognized authority on the _Seaview_ and even restored the original 17-foot studio model) about a plastic hobby kit, what better endorsement does one need?


----------



## Steve244

one with booger eating. oh wait. nevermind. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro

He's sort of the Dr. Zachary Smith of the modeling world.


----------



## wanted2buyit

Yes I think I can speak for a lot of people when I say....


SHAAAAAAA-WING ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Griffworks

As usual, Merry-man just had to be a jerk and take yet another cheap shot, didn't he? I stopped reading after his hands-down-the-front-of-his-pants comment about SM. 

I have to say that I'm disappointed but not surprised that it was allowed to stand within the "article"....


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Again, This model represents the 17'3" Seaview. Although it's really way cool to include the Two different viewports, the ACCURATE WAY TO GO IS THE VIEWPORTS WITHOUT THE RAISED TRIM AROUND THE WINDOWS. The part with ther raised trim around the windows represents the 8' Seaview.Yes there are differences.IMHO, It would be like putting the pilot"Large bridge" On the production TOS Enterprise.

Just repeating this for the benifit of guys who haven't read it before. Of course if you don't care, It really dosen't matter. Looks beautifull!


High Regards,
Beatlepaul


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Excellent review from Mr. Merriman. Thanks to Steve for hosting it. This jerk, is looking forward to messing up.......building the Seaview.


----------



## robiwon

The best part is the the kit was designed with us modelers in mind who want to light up this bad boy! Engraved trenches in the fins for wiring? Yahoo!!


----------



## John P

I for one can't wait to assemble the parts.

Jeff, g'head and read the article. There IS pertinant information in between the wanking.


----------



## F91

Shouldn't this thread have "spoilers" in the title? 
But seriously, I don't need a "Seaview expert" to tell me this is going to be a great kit. 
Did anyone? Really?
I wonder if they have cards with "Seaview expert" embossed on them? Nerds......


----------



## xsavoie

It's a good thing that it is a two piece hull.Less chance of distortion when pulling the kit from the molds,I assume.But most of all,since nowadays it doesn't take much to rate a parcel as being oversized,this reduced lenght is a welcomed decision.How long will be the kit box housing the Seaview kit anyways.


----------



## scotpens

Technically it's a FOUR-piece hull, split into quadrants. Or, since the bottom nose section with the Flying Sub bay is molded separately, five pieces. And the upper halves of the Caddy fins are molded along with a bit of the aft hull, so it's really six pieces. Oh, wait, there's the separate front window surround. . .


----------



## Scott Hasty

Griffworks said:


> As usual, Merry-man just had to be a jerk and take yet another cheap shot, didn't he? I stopped reading after his hands-down-the-front-of-his-pants comment about SM.
> 
> I have to say that I'm disappointed but not surprised that it was allowed to stand within the "article"....


We all know his antics, Griff. Did it anger me, no. Personally, I feel sorry for him; anyone that holds a grudge this long has "anger issues" and Steve for including it (after all it's _his_ right to edit posts on _his_ site); that was completely unprofessional. The comment was unnecessary and meant to be inflammatory. If you read the entire article minus his childish diatribe, it took nothing away from the content.

Then again, why would they give a man with a complete distaste for kit builders the task of reviewing a model kit, his _expert_ status aside?


----------



## Steve244

I'm sure Mr. M made it clear to Cult that any article he provides cannot be edited. (right Steve :wave: ).


----------



## F91

Scott Hasty said:


> Then again, why would they give a man with a complete distaste for kit builders the task of reviewing a model kit, his _expert_ status aside?


Because he has the card AND it's embossed.


----------



## Lee Staton

What excites me the most is that we're in a time when some truly landmark s-f kits are being produced. Despite faults, I thought the Polar Lights NX-01 and refit E were historic because it has been rare for any company to try and approach the level of accuracy to a filming model (physical or digital). I thought the interior of their C-57-D was remarkable. The FineMolds Falcon is another one--tooled to match a specific miniature to an unprecedented degree.

Now we have Moebius doing what is really the ultimate plastic Seaview kit. Sure, there will be some fun aftermarket stuff to make it more extreme, but it's certainly a high water mark (pun intended).

It is fun to see s-f done right! While I could do without his usual spleen-venting, it was great to see Dave Merriman, who knows the big Seaview miniature so intimately, give the kit his seal of approval.

I thought my Oz Shop Seaview resin kit from Japan was pretty cool...but this one has it beat!

Lee


----------



## Trek Ace

I think that there may be a bit of oversensitivity when it comes to Mr. Merriman's comments. In my exchanges with him, I have always found him to be extremely courteous and gracious. He also has a _very_ wry sense of humor (as do I) and often teases people - not in a mean-spirited way, but it could be taken that way if you do not know where he is coming from.

I like to think of him as the "General Patton" of the modeling world. I believe his remarks are intended to "slap" who he regards as the "mere kit assemblers" into realizing that there is a lot more gratification to be gained by actually 'making' models instead of just 'building' them. It is teasing. Just as his remarks about Gary Kerr are teasing and are meant to be humorous. If the comments were meant to be mean-spirited, he wouldn't have wasted the space with his compliments and praises of Gary's professionalism and talent, first.

When I started out in visual effects work many moons (decades) ago, I apprenticed to a mentor who constantly teased me, called me "junior", and often 'picked' at me. To an outside observer, it probably would have come across as 'mean-spirited', but in truth, it was the exact opposite - all humor and banter. I knew that. There was never any doubt. I learned a tremendous amount from him, and his contemporaries, of which there are but a few left today (he passed away in 1998). He is still missed to this day.

I think that it would be beneficial to those who are easily offended to develop and thicker skin and let these supposed insults roll off them like water off a duck's back.


----------



## Griffworks

"supposed"? Please tell me how calling someone a "booger-picker" isn't meant as an insult? Please explain to me how being called "stupid, pointless, and vacant" isn't an insult...? 

And if you want to talk about "unsolicited advice giving", ask Merriman about the two unsolicited emails he sent me several years back in which he "dry wittedly" tries to cajole me. 

No, this guy is just full of... himself. That's all there is to it. There's no reason for him to "be witty" as he is, nor is there any reason for it to stand unedited unless the intent all around was to take a jab at others in the sci-fi modeling community. That just furthers any "clique driven" rifts out there between different forums.


----------



## Steve244

edit: to trek ace

Sure thing you booger picking name dropper. :drunk: aaak I can't even say that with a sense of humor! I'd have to be some kind of sociopath.

(edit: typing that made me feel badly, please don't take offense; I was trying to make a point by example.)


I have no doubt, in person, Mr. M is a charming gentleman with a wry sense of humor.

His endorsement of a model kit is welcome.


----------



## Admiral Nelson

I see that Dave still knows how to push the buttons. Let's face it, he owns a few of you and as long as you let him he will continue to own you. Dave is a Primadonna, but guess what, he admits it. I've met Dave and he's 100% genuine and a nice guy. Like him or not.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I thought this was a thread about the Seaview. Steve warned everyone, about David's style of writing, so you didn't need to read it. Take the review as it is, and overlook the the pick at you remarks.


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Lloyd Collins said:


> I thought this was a thread about the Seaview. Steve warned everyone, about David's style of writing, so you didn't need to read it. Take the review as it is, and overlook the the pick at you remarks.


Correct.


----------



## Griffworks

Lloyd Collins said:


> I thought this was a thread about the Seaview.


And the text of said article about the Seaview isn't relevant...?


----------



## Steve244

Admiral Nelson said:


> I see that Dave still knows how to push the buttons. Let's face it, he owns a few of you and as long as you let him he will continue to own you. Dave is a Primadonna, but guess what, he admits it. I've met Dave and he's 100% genuine and a nice guy. Like him or not.


no.. actually he owns Steve Iverson if Steve has to publish everything Mr. M says (with or without a disclaimer) or risk losing him as a contributor.


----------



## frankenstyrene

slight ot: What's the best method for getting boogers off of a monitor screen, wood paneling, and a dog? Random flicking can be hazardous.


----------



## Steve244

well the dog should be self cleaning. You might let him have a swipe at the PC too.


----------



## frankenstyrene

Back of his head.


----------



## crazy mike

Anyone got a guesstimate on the inner diameter of the engine thrust tubes?This thing just screams for R/C conversion.


----------



## F91

Uh, that's what "Seaview expert" Dave Merriman is doing. Got a couple of grand laying around? Those cards aren't cheap.


----------



## crazy mike

(Now has to go back and read the article)


----------



## jbond

I just want to know what the "fittings" includes--I would like to see rudder linkages, and etched brass plates that have the thinner, slanted superstructure vents that were a feature of the 17 footer--the Moebius model does incorporate features of both 17 foot and 8-foot models and I am thrilled that the overall look approximates the 17-footer. I think the only way to get anything like that was the $900 DeBoers Hulls kit before this.

I agree with an earlier poster too that this release is truly historic, which the Enterprise refit and Millennium Falcon were as well. I really thought the Refit was the end of the line as far as injection molded sci fi kits apart from the Fine Molds Star Wars kits once RC2 bought Polar Lights. What Frank is doing is just amazing--it's even more incredible than Polar Lights in a way because PL was still part of a larger corporate structure with different mass market audiences to please. Moebius is marketing specifically to us and that's ALL it's doing--and after the Seaview we get the LIS Chariot and Space Pods, arguably two additional holy grails in large scale, very detailed form. Let's face it, we all got fascinated with these subjects as kids and dreamed of having something like what we're about to get, and to think that 40 years later those wishes would come true this spectacularly is just staggering. Add to that the fact that presales indicate that these kits will actually do well and keep Moebius going to develop god only knows what...incredible!


----------



## xsavoie

All in all,it will be a fne kit that will make us modelers deliriously happy.No negative comments can change what we have seen up to date.Of course when a big picture of this fine kit in it's final assembled stage will be posted,soon I hope,this will quiet down any skeptics for sure.


----------



## flyingfrets

Anyone else notice the plastic in the photos looks like that real thin, semi-translucent stuff Revell AG was using for awhile? Yeah, I know it's a test shot so I'm just hoping the production version will be the heavier, sturdier styrene PL was using towards the end. Nobody likes a limp torepedo...


----------



## Y3a

You guys! Geeez, Grow up! 

You read the phrase "SPOILERS" and choose either do or don't read. 
I usually do read spoilers. 

Well the same goes for Dave's reviews. 
If you DON'T LIKE HIS STYLE...DON'T READ IT! 
Just look at the pictures. 

Just consider the source.


----------



## spindrift

A year ago would ANY of you believe this is happening? A SEAVIEW kit of this epic detail and size from a small independent manufacturer like Frank??? I would have laughed and said "yeah tight!". Amazing. Truly unprecented in any stretch of the imagination.
If we can get the Chariot and Space Pod I would say we have DECADES of wishes come through in a few months. Moebius might be WAY ahead of what Polar Lights could have done in so little time. Frank is catering directly to the REQUESTS and WISHES of the hard core SF modeler- we are getting what we wanted better and faster than a large company could even dream of..NO market research and trial tests and projected sales that run through board room after board room. Product is getting slid through FAST and direct!
Boy we do not even begin to realize how lucky we are...! :hat: Gary


----------



## scotpens

flyingfrets said:


> Anyone else notice the plastic in the photos looks like that real thin, semi-translucent stuff Revell AG was using for awhile? Yeah, I know it's a test shot so I'm just hoping the production version will be the heavier, sturdier styrene PL was using towards the end. Nobody likes a limp torepedo...


With the injection-molding process, the thickness of the material is pretty much set in stone once the tooling is done. Dave Merriman mentioned in his article that the styrene for the major hull pieces is about 3/32" thick. Sounds pretty sturdy to me.

And if you're having trouble with your "torpedo," well, you know there are pills for that. . . :tongue:


----------



## F91

Article?



Y3a said:


> You guys! Geeez, Grow up!
> 
> You read the phrase "SPOILERS" and choose either do or don't read.
> I usually do read spoilers.
> 
> Well the same goes for Dave's articles.
> If you DON'T LIKE HIS STYLE...DON'T READ IT!
> Just look at the pictures.
> 
> Just consider the source.


----------



## CaptFrank

I came to this party late.
Where does one purchase this magnificent kit, and 
how much will it be?


----------



## Seaview

Among other places, you can pre-order it from my personal favorite, THE CultTVman himself for a mere $79.95, and enjoy the long, slow days of eager anticipation.


----------



## Nova Designs

Sounds like this is going to be a great kit. I can't wait.


----------



## F91

I recommend the highly professional and less acerbic Starship Modeler site. Excellent service.

http://www.starshipmodeler.biz/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=990


----------



## Steve244

or the equally professional sponsors of this forum Megahobby .


----------



## Seaview

So you see, CaptFrank, there's no shortage of vendors for a kit that is promising to be one of the most popular of 2008; ENJOY YOUR BUILD!


----------



## CaptFrank

*Seaview* said:


> So you see, CaptFrank, there's no shortage of vendors for a kit that is promising to be one of the most popular of 2008


I think you're right.
I watched the show when I was a kid, and enjoyed it. I always liked
the Seaview. I never thought about building one, until I saw the 
photos of this kit. The detail is amazing! Seeing the control
room girders, (Or whatever they are), convinced me to get one.
Weird, I know. But if that much attention was put into something
like that, then it should be a great kit to build!


----------



## Trek Ace

I can imagine that there will be plenty of aftermarket accessories for this beauty. I wouldn't be at all surprised if D&E Miniatures offered an optional details kit and perhaps even a resin replacement sail with proper engraved panel lines for a static model (unless a last-minute change to the tool ads that detail to the release kits) minus the R/C motors and running gear. I would even imagine that alternate 8-footer sonar blisters will be showing up in a resin detail set.

What's really amazing about this kit release is that it appears to be the last word on nailing the 17-foot studio model in detail and accuracy. So, if someone wanted an even _larger_ than 39" _Seaview_ and make it accurate, one could always loft the contours from the kit and scratchbuild a larger version.


----------



## fluke

This kit is simply ground breaking! I can not wait!

Unless I can save 20.00 or more I try to buy from my LHS.

From the looks of things.... we might see the Seaview by the end of Feb 08??

Howdy Frets buddy! :wave: ......The plastic parts your refering to are still just test shots....they try to run those in low quality stuff...for cost reasons.


----------



## CaptFrank

Hey, Fluke!
Two things:

The suggested retail for this kit is $109.95.
Culttvman is selling it for $79.95.
$30.00 savings!


Second:



> ......The plastic parts *your* refering to are still just test shots....


"your" is an incorrect usage in this case.

The correct word is "*you're*". (*you*-apostrophe-*re*) Because you are saying "*you are * referring to".

Don't take this personally. I must correct someone everyday, and you 
just happened to be next.


----------



## Admiral Nelson

CaptFrank said:


> "your" is an incorrect usage in this case.
> 
> The correct word is "*you're*". (*you*-apostrophe-*re*) Because you are saying "*you are *referring to".
> 
> Don't take this personally. I must correct someone everyday, and you
> just happened to be next.


How rude. 
*synonyms* rude, rough, crude, raw mean lacking in social refinement. rude implies ignorance of or indifference to good form; it may suggest intentional discourtesy <_rude_ behavior>.


----------



## frankenstyrene

From snipes at modelers and boogers to grammar correction and instruction in manners. Wow, this thread has it all.


----------



## kit-junkie

Admiral Nelson said:


> How rude.
> *synonyms* rude, rough, crude, raw mean lacking in social refinement. rude implies ignorance of or indifference to good form; it may suggest intentional discourtesy <_rude_ behavior>.


Slightly rude, maybe, but it bugs me when people do that, as well. Not that I'm the best at grammar. 

I M a gud splelr tho... 

I agree, we shouldn't make things like spelling or grammar an issue.


----------



## Admiral Nelson

I know what's wrong here. Everyone's peeked at their gifts and no one got the model they wanted, so they're mad.


----------



## Zorro

I ain't never tried to make grammar an issue. Even when I was in grammar school! 

The American Life Channel has been running the first season of VTBOS for the past couple of months. It really holds up as a well-made, compelling sci-fi series (unlike a couple of Allen's later efforts IMHO). I know the later seasons got sillier but I am quite enjoying the first season. There was an episode a couple of weeks back which was sort of a riff on Moby Dick. If you looked real closely, you could see the seams on the rubber whale and even the string that was guiding it but the effect was still somehow more convincing than if it had been done with modern-day CGI. The underwater effects in that series really were (and _are_) quite amazing.


----------



## wanted2buyit

Ummmm guys?

Look I know I'm a new speaker. Finally got the whole courage to get involved with conversation. (Mainly because I have horrible spelling, let alone my typing grammer makes george bush seem like the best speach giver ever.) 

But come on here. We are talking more about a fricken review then actual subject on the review. 

What kind of stuck up, nose in the air, weak willed crap is this..... ????

Am I the only one that recognizes that when we were all younger, we talked like sailors, acted worse when are parents weren't around? I assume most of us,I know I did, spent some time building models of gore filled things. Sci fi models, monsters and gullotines that chop the head off of another model figure. 

And here we are older... hell I'm in my 30's... married, have a kid, work 40 a week and when I get some free time I get to sit down work with the very same plastic kits that I used too when I was 11, I get to put the george carlin album on and turn it up to where I can hear the damn thing and not have to worry about my parents hearing me listen to it. I can smoke a cigarrette and not have to practically sit in the window and blow the smoke out. 

I'm not trying to criticise, but come on here. What are we a bunch of "40 year old" virgins??? NOOOOOOOO.

I drink, I smoke, I go to conventions, and when the kids are asleep in their hotel room, me and wife go to room parties and watch people who get so drunk, they get half naked and parade around with out a care on the planet. Because they are a geek, a nerd, a dork. And they have no worrys because.... everyone else is a geek, a nerd or dorks as well. 

And now, I finally feel comfortable to go ahead and start getting invold in talks online. and all I see right now is a thread about some guy who used some blue humor in what apears to be one hell of a serious model kit. 

Will anyone who's offened at his comments or mine to please realise for a moment... we are adults... we have brains.... we are for some degree refined, and know when we should act as such... and we are talking about plastic model kits. Plastic model kits, which for the better part are started on by kids... develop better brains by doing them.... aren't refined as of yet... 

I'm not picking on anyone (or my boogers.) But if you honestly have become offened, will you please, bend over, and remove that board out of you backside. Not a stick. Not a small log. But apparently a rather large board. Please remove this and loosen up. Because, I plan on buying this kit when it availible... build it, have fun with it. But I will also, drink, smoke, go to conventions, see naked people and live my life. 

Boogers are completely optional. 

Kurt
(To give you an idea of what I have been talking about... www.barfleet.org )


----------



## Zorro

Are these good looking naked people or ugly naked people? It makes all the difference.


----------



## scotpens

wanted2buyit said:


> . . . I drink, I smoke, I go to conventions, and when the kids are asleep in their hotel room, me and wife go to room parties and watch people who get so drunk, they get half naked and parade around with out a care on the planet.


I always wondered what really goes on at those room parties!


----------



## wanted2buyit

Lol zorro. That's just it... @ certain conventions it almost goes to the point if you can't get any there, you can't get non @ all. But then you do get the hotties from time to time of course. 

I'm not promoting hedonism, I'm just saying it happens. A good one coming up of sci fi relaxacon is DeCONpression. (Www.deconpression.org) good food, good drink (free alcohol @ the con suite yay!)
And good people.

I just meant what I said. I people need to relax, its just plastic glue and paint. We have got people griping in washington, people griping @ work, people griping in public about whatever... my sci fi time is a drama free zone and I want it to stay that way.

Kurt


----------



## F91

I guess my point is this: Personally, I don't care what Merriman says to upset the apple cart, that's WHY he says it. 
The thing that is central to me is that here is a group of, let's face it, nerds, who are really excited about a new toy. Seriously, It's a plastic model kit of a hokey TV show that we all loved when we were 8. Soooo, there's this guy, who we will call KING nerd who makes a living off of the hokey TV show and likes to flick boogers at all the other, lesser nerds. Riveting stuff, I'd say. Did I miss anything?


----------



## crazy mike

wanted2buyit said:


> But then you do get the hotties from time to time of course.
> 
> Kurt


The real question is, do you accept said authors interpetation of "hot", and his position that you are not qualified to make that distinction? I'll make my own decision, thank you. 
I will buy a Seaview because it suits me. I like the subject, I'll paint it Remco yellow and enjoy it as I see fit. Boiled down to its essentials, the artical says its a pretty good kit. The photos are informative enough to get ideas rolling. The subjective comments on others opinions I ignore.


----------



## John P

Well, I _am_ promoting hedonism.

I just promoted it to lieutenant.


----------



## Geoff Boaz

Welcome to the boards Kurt.  

Could you use a different avatar please though (GL ring). That's my designed and self created art work you're using.  

Thanks, and regards.

Geoff



wanted2buyit said:


> Ummmm guys?
> 
> Look I know I'm a new speaker. Finally got the whole courage to get involved with conversation. (Mainly because I have horrible spelling, let alone my typing grammer makes george bush seem like the best speach giver ever.)
> 
> But come on here. We are talking more about a fricken review then actual subject on the review.
> 
> What kind of stuck up, nose in the air, weak willed crap is this..... ????
> 
> Am I the only one that recognizes that when we were all younger, we talked like sailors, acted worse when are parents weren't around? I assume most of us,I know I did, spent some time building models of gore filled things. Sci fi models, monsters and gullotines that chop the head off of another model figure.
> 
> And here we are older... hell I'm in my 30's... married, have a kid, work 40 a week and when I get some free time I get to sit down work with the very same plastic kits that I used too when I was 11, I get to put the george carlin album on and turn it up to where I can hear the damn thing and not have to worry about my parents hearing me listen to it. I can smoke a cigarrette and not have to practically sit in the window and blow the smoke out.
> 
> I'm not trying to criticise, but come on here. What are we a bunch of "40 year old" virgins??? NOOOOOOOO.
> 
> I drink, I smoke, I go to conventions, and when the kids are asleep in their hotel room, me and wife go to room parties and watch people who get so drunk, they get half naked and parade around with out a care on the planet. Because they are a geek, a nerd, a dork. And they have no worrys because.... everyone else is a geek, a nerd or dorks as well.
> 
> And now, I finally feel comfortable to go ahead and start getting invold in talks online. and all I see right now is a thread about some guy who used some blue humor in what apears to be one hell of a serious model kit.
> 
> Will anyone who's offened at his comments or mine to please realise for a moment... we are adults... we have brains.... we are for some degree refined, and know when we should act as such... and we are talking about plastic model kits. Plastic model kits, which for the better part are started on by kids... develop better brains by doing them.... aren't refined as of yet...
> 
> I'm not picking on anyone (or my boogers.) But if you honestly have become offened, will you please, bend over, and remove that board out of you backside. Not a stick. Not a small log. But apparently a rather large board. Please remove this and loosen up. Because, I plan on buying this kit when it availible... build it, have fun with it. But I will also, drink, smoke, go to conventions, see naked people and live my life.
> 
> Boogers are completely optional.
> 
> Kurt
> (To give you an idea of what I have been talking about... www.barfleet.org )


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Ladies and Gentlemen, take my advice: pull down your pants and slide on the ice.


----------



## WarpCore Breach

This will be a fantastic model of the Seaview- it has everything I could ever want! I've always loved the look of the 4-window version; the nose looks to be much sleeker than the 8-window version, as I recall. But then again, I'm not a Seaview expert. :wave: 

But I know what I like. :woohoo:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Uncle....uncle....


----------



## Y3a

F91 said:


> Article?



OK, Fixinated...


----------



## wanted2buyit

Sorry Geoff.

I looked through the avitar options, and I chose the gl ring, cause I'm wearing a silver and green one. ( geek bling?)


Changed it though. Please tell me no on has dibbsies on speed.


----------



## xsavoie

Putting grammar aside,is the SEAVIEW still to be issued on schedule.


----------



## CaptFrank

If you're thinking of a February release, then yes.


----------



## kazzer

Admiral Nelson said:


> I see that Dave still knows how to push the buttons. Let's face it, he owns a few of you and as long as you let him he will continue to own you. Dave is a Primadonna, but guess what, he admits it. I've met Dave and he's 100% genuine and a nice guy. Like him or not.



Confirmed! I've met him too - lots of times! 

Don't ever tell him I said so, he'd hate to see his image blown! 

Now, you guys just have to stop beating on him, he takes it really hard - assumes fetal position in his workshop, thumb sucking - all that stuff!

So, be nice to him! You're causing him mental pain!

And see his new Seaview Sub-driver and fittings kit at:

http://www.caswellplating.com/models/seaview.html


----------



## kazzer

CaptFrank said:


> I came to this party late.
> Where does one purchase this magnificent kit, and
> how much will it be?



Get the model that really dives http://www.caswellplating.com/models/seaview.html


----------



## Geoff Boaz

No problem, I wish they still allowed personal avatars to be uploaded (like I did mine years ago), then more people could have their own unique images.

Or, allow for avatar hosting, where we can host our own avatar pic from an image sharing site... that would be nice too.

Oh well... thanks though. It just makes it easier to tell who's who.

Merry Xmas (or other Holiday greetings), and best regards.

Geoff



wanted2buyit said:


> Sorry Geoff.
> 
> I looked through the avitar options, and I chose the gl ring, cause I'm wearing a silver and green one. ( geek bling?)
> 
> 
> Changed it though. Please tell me no on has dibbsies on speed.


----------



## John P

That's the only thing wrong with HobbyTalk's software. Every other bboard in the universe (I may be exaggerating) lets you load your own avatar.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

And another thing, is the calendar changes. It is still December 2006.


----------



## ClubTepes

wanted2buyit said:


> I'm not promoting hedonism, I'm just saying it happens. A good one coming up of sci fi relaxacon is DeCONpression. (Www.deconpression.org) good food, good drink (free alcohol @ the con suite yay!)
> And good people.


http://www.deconpression.org/albums/decon2/
Sci-Fi, Fantasy, Horror and _Erotica_......??
A sci-fi swingers con ???

Definatly not for the squimish.


----------



## wanted2buyit

Well,

Just because we are geeks, nerds and dorks..... doesn't mean we can have a good time. The difference between us and the "norms" is that they use a bartender, we have a computer automated machine to serve up drinks... just don't hit the random drink button on it, some how it knows give me exactly what I shouldn't be drinking and even makes me a double. But over all its a fun weekend.


----------



## scotpens

But can it dispense Saurian brandy or Romulan ale? Or tranya (sp?)? :drunk:


----------



## Trek Ace

wanted2buyit said:


> Well,
> 
> Just because we are geeks, nerds and dorks.....


...and don't forget _nose-pickers. _

OOPS! Wrong board.


----------



## Y3a

OK, so the 39 inch model is done from the 17 foot SPFX model....Which was blue..... 


So what KIND of blue?


----------



## F91

Ask Merriman.


----------



## John P

It was BLUE?!

*throws out all research to date...*


----------



## F91

Start a new one-

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N


----------



## jbond

Uhhhh...I don't think it was blue. Those are photos of Dave Merriman's restoration; that could be primer for all we know.


----------



## F91

Jeff- The pictures of the 17 footer in the lake. 
Personally, I don't care if people paint theirs fuschia. If it's a 4 window, mine will be blue.
I'm not too anal when it comes to a Seaview model. 
Perhaps Merriman will now deem it necessary to kill me in my sleep?


----------



## Zorro

F91 said:


> Jeff- The pictures of the 17 footer in the lake.
> Personally, I don't care if people paint theirs fuschia. If it's a 4 window, mine will be blue.
> I'm not too anal when it comes to a Seaview model.
> Perhaps Merriman will now deem it necessary to kill me in my sleep?


No. He'll just flick his boogers at you.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

BLUE??*BLUE????BLUE???????*


----------



## Y3a

I'm SURE there is a special mix of blue called something like SeaviewBlue. Maybe Dr. Merriman has the formulae?


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

Merriman says grey. I'd give you the link, but I've pissed off enough people for just starting this tread!


----------



## F91

F91 says blue. Then mine will be the only one!


----------



## Duck Fink

My god, how did I miss this thread? I laughed, I cried, picked my nose, got naked and.....

I have been anxiously awaiting this kit and enjoyed the pics from Culttvman's site. Glad to see we are getting closer to having these kits in our hands!

Don't know who Dave Merriman is. It sounds like he is a well known ______________ (fill in the blank). Sounds like someone I could throw insults around with at WF over a couple of beers? I love opinionated people. Otherwise I would have no one else to argue with!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Steve, please give the link. The others will have to get over it, not that I have seen a problem, with Merriman. He is who he is, and I except him as he is.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn

Hey CultTVman - I think this thread is great - I always enjoy reading his reviews. I think this one is enjoyable. I, myself, think people read to much between the lines. It was because of these reviews, etc. that I decided to order one of these kits.

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## xsavoie

Unless I'm mistaken,on the TV series,when the Seaview is on the surface it is grey,but submerged,the darkness and refraction of light might give it a bluish appearance.In other words,if you want to give the Seaview an underwater appearance,you might consider painting it a bluish grey,or something like that.


----------



## Y3a

Actually, on the surface it was Blue, and under water it was grey with darker shadows also sprayed on. The light diffuses so the models looked 'flat' so they added the shadows.


----------



## Trek Ace

If I remember right, in the later TV color seasons the large _Seaview_ was gray, the 8-footer was kind of a copper-like color (to help offset the extreme blue-shift of filming underwater) and the desk model was dark blue. The color photos of the models in the pond show the effect of the shaded side of the models toward camera. Shaded white and gray objects often show as blue in daylight photos. These photos are of the eight-window versions, which, I believe, were all painted about the same gray color.


----------



## Carson Dyle

*Posting this is from a previous thread...*

Some of you may be familiar with *************’s work. As Dave Merriman will attest, Paul is probably the world’s foremost expert on the submarine Seaview in all its various incarnations. What follows is an un-edited email from Paul sent in response my query re: the _Seaview_ paint scheme...

_...the underside of the feature and 1st season Seaviews was a light gray-green! The top side was a dead ringer for a federal standard color # FS 36118 (no doubt what they used on the miniatures when first built,) a medium to slightly dark gray with a hint of blue. I have color chips of these colors. VERY close colors may be found in the Tamiya spray can range, colors #'s: AS 10 (RAF Ocean Grey) for top surfaces and I believe it is AS 16 for the underside (don't have a can on hand, but I think that's the number.) but somewhat lacking that hint of green.

The Flying Sub versions are another matter. I have seen all of the miniatures or the surviving pieces. The "Hero" 8 footer nose you know I molded. The top surfaces may best be described as a mired (mucky!!!) grey/green brown or yeccch as MAD Magazine would describe it to be accurate. This was airbrushed along the side nose fins and "chines" (side keels) in a darker shade of muck. The underside was a neutral light grey. Period. The 17 footer's top surfaces were essentially the same base color as the 8 footer but devoid of shading. The underside, the same light neutral grey. I have photos of all and can prove what I am saying. Those who claim the underside was white don't know what they’re talking about._


----------



## Admiral Nelson

What was the 4 window color? Somone once said Ford Grey.


----------



## wanted2buyit

Right on. Incidently.....

If the conversation on a thread does wonder off the established path. Where's a good forum to hang out and talk off the beaten path? The only reason why I ask is. Obviously we have had this thread fly out to the unknown and before some thread nazi freaks a geek, just hit me up where to hang and we will keep the mickey mouse on the downlow. 

Man I gotta stop watching superbad. 


Kurt


----------



## xsavoie

I will not argue the colors with you guys,but everytime I look at VTTBS on my DVD'S,it looks grey on the surface and bluish grey under water.I know it's the lighting effects and not the official colors,but that's the way it looks.Well on season 2 anyways.I guess we could go on and on for the colors,but since we were given the official colors,I guess it will be up to the modelers to decide which colors they like best.What about the interior deck and control room colors of the Seaview.If some of you guys feel that this thread is a little long,you're not the only ones.


----------



## Griffworks

You sort of get in to the whole "build it like on-screen or the studio model" argument where color is concerned, more often than not. That's the point where I say "Go with what _you_ like and ta Heck with what everone else thinks".


----------



## F91

Griff- you and I agree!


----------



## WarpCore Breach

Just to expand slightly on Griff's comments - "Do you want to build a model of the filming miniature or a model of the sub if it were real?" 

I think I would go with how it was _intended_ to look on TV, which was supposed to be a REAL sub. Not too dissimilar to another discussion on concerning the exact colour(s) of several other famous SF TV spaceships! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

Gary Kerr sent me a bunch of screen caps to address the question of "What color is the Seaview?"











More photos can be seen here

Steve


----------



## jbond

Aw, that looks SO blue!! 

It's clearly gray even in many of the clearer underwater shots. Gray is a neutral color--clearly it could pick up the predominant hue of the shot and when it was farther from the camera or deeper in the tank and being viewed through more water it would appear to be more blue. That said, if you want to paint it blue, paint it blue--this is similar to the argument that the Enterprise from classic Star Trek was blue--it was originally very light, almost white, gray, later a medium gray, and optical printing definitely made it appear duck egg blue in some syndicated TV shots.


----------



## CaptFrank

I was thinking of using a "dolphin gray" (if there is such a 
paint color out there).


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Surface shot looks like a Brown-Grey.


----------



## WarpCore Breach

Steve, thank you for posting the picture and link. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary K

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Gary Kerr sent me a bunch of screen caps to address the question of "What color is the Seaview?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos can be seen here
> 
> Steve


 An item of note: if you look closely at the photo above, you can see the wake-creating "bubbler" attached to the Seaview's bow, which is riding impossibly high in the water. Apparently, Uncle Irwin never wasted a scrap of film.

I've made some additional comments below the pics posted at Steve's site. In case anybody is interested, the screen caps are from the following episodes (in order): Deadly Creature Below!, The Thing from Outer Space, Doomsday Island, special effects outtake, Leviathan, Deadly Invasion, and The Menfish.

If you think it's a challenge to determine the correct exterior colors of the Seaview, wait'll you start on the control room! Let the arguing begin! 

Gary


----------



## xsavoie

Hey.did you guys see the latest test shots of the Seaview kit at the Cult TV Man web site.No longer the transparent ones like the last time.Is this kit great or what.Drool my friends,drool.


----------



## fluke

Then let the DROOLING begin!


----------



## John P

Wow, I don't remember it being that dark! :lol:
So Gunship Gray above, and let's say light ghost gray undersides?

As to Mr Lubliner's comment :


> _Those who claim the underside was white don't know what they’re talking about._


 he's right - I don't, but that's what I determined from watching the movie closely. I could clearly see the belly was lighter than the top, I was guessing white, turns out I was shade off. Oh well.


----------



## Dave Metzner

I have a file full of screen grabs here and I have 2 seasons of DVD's.
The 17 footer was used primarily for surface shots.
All the surface shots I've seen show the model to be gray - not too far from primer gray.
The test shot that I'm painting right now will be primer gray with a white bottom.
I'll try to post some pics, once it's done.
Dave


----------



## John P

No! Surely not WHITE!!!!!


----------



## Dave Metzner

If you want to see a Seaview model that is probably well researched and a reasonably accurate representation go to www.fxmodels.com and click on site index then go to custom work and find their 8.5 ft Seaview model. 
That model represents the 8 foot shooting miniature. 
The color on that model seems to me to be a reasonable representation.
BTW - The folks behind that model seem to be pretty compitent model builders!

Dave


----------



## Carson Dyle

^Yup, that's the Ed Miarecki version. Best, most accurate _Seaview_ miniature I've ever laid eyes on (with apologies to Dave Merriman  ).


----------



## frankenstyrene

Dave Metzner said:


> 8.5 ft Seaview model


Unbelievable. Not a fan of the show - never saw it in fact - but would love to see this thing in person.


----------



## voyagefan**

Carson Dyle said:


> ^Yup, that's the Ed Miarecki version. Best, most accurate _Seaview_ miniature I've ever laid eyes on (with apologies to Dave Merriman  ).


This "accurate 8 Foot Seaview "was built using Mr. Lubliners patterns.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Figures.

When it comes to the _Seaview_, Paul's da man.


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Everything looks good except the spotlight. It's wrong.


----------



## voyagefan**

True Admiral, The spotlight was made by FX. It should be smaller.
Also the conning tower has a hatch where the prop 8.5 footer has
a toggle switch.
Alan


----------



## bert model maker

I saw and touched the 17 1/2 inch studio model back in 1972, when it was on display in Buena park, Ca. it had a rough texture and was a medium dark gray.


----------



## jbond

I wonder if anyone will be releasing aftermarket toggle switch details! There's a big toggle between the two "cadillac" tail fins on the upper rear hull--I always remember watching the crappy 16mm syndication prints and seeing that detail during the crash sequences and thinking that was some little observation bubble and then realizing it was a toggle switch...


----------



## ShadOAB

model maker said:


> I saw and touched the 17 1/2 inch studio model back in 1972, when it was on display in Buena park, Ca. it had a rough texture and was a medium dark gray.


*17 1/2 inch?* Was that the one on Nelson's desk/shelf?


----------



## Gary K

Dave Metzner said:


> I have a file full of screen grabs here and I have 2 seasons of DVD's.
> The 17 footer was used primarily for surface shots.
> All the surface shots I've seen show the model to be gray - not too far from primer gray.
> The test shot that I'm painting right now will be primer gray with a white bottom.
> Dave


Normally, a movie or TV prop that's supposed to appear white onscreen is painted a darker, off-white color to make it photograph less "hot," but I started wondering if this practice holds true for underwater photography. Since the bottom of the Seaview models would have always been filmed underwater, with more diffuse, subdued lighting, would fx technicians have bothered to mix a special shade of light gray, or might they have used out-of-the-can white? 

I went straight to the source and asked Dave Merriman if he uncovered any of the original white/light gray paint when he restored the 17-footer. Dave replied:

"When I sanded down to gel-coat I kept getting layers of white below the bilge keel. So there!"

When you think about it, a plain white bottom might be more practical by making it easier to retouch any scrapes or dings on that occurred during filming or transporting the heavy models. No mixing or matching of a special light gray color - just pop open a can of white.

The amount of weathering you apply to your Seaview model is a personal decision, but as a former boat owner, I can say that if you paint the bottom of a real-life sub pure white, it sure as heck won't remain white for very long!

I also asked Dave about the gray upper surfaces of the 17-footer:

"Some fool had hit the thing with some spray-can silver. I went through all sorts of shades of gray during spot sanding. White and shades of gray is what I remember, Gary. I did bounce the (then new) FSN color chips against the shade of gray that seemed predominant and it was so close to 131s fill n' sand as to not matter. Primer gray is what I painted it."

FYI, the primer that Dave mentions is DuPont Fill ’N Sand 131S Acrylic Primer-Surfacer.

Gary


----------



## John P

Okay, so the bottom WAS white after all? :freak:

This is more fun than slamming my head in a car door. almost.


----------



## F91

Hey, good luck figuring out what shade of gray to paint it. Mine will be Testors Intermediate Blue. It's kind of a gray blue. Sue me.
BTW- Isn't Miarecki (sp?) the guy that did the prismatic paint restoration on the Big E?
If so, I rest my case.


----------



## Gary K

John P said:


> Okay, so the bottom WAS white after all? :freak:
> 
> This is more fun than slamming my head in a car door. almost.


Yeah, I know what you mean. I've seen Paul's original bow of the 8.5 ft Seaview model, and I have a casting that was painted by Paul. The bottom is technically a light gray, but appears to the casual observer to be "dirty, yucky white." In addition to the base color, whatever it was, "shadows" were sprayed along the edges of the main and bilge keels.

Like I said earlier, even if you painted the real Seaview with pure Arctic White paint, it would not stay pure white for very long. I think that I'll paint the bottom of my Seaview an off-white shade (to be determined later) and not worry about it.


----------



## Nosferatu

Zorro said:


> Are these good looking naked people or ugly naked people? It makes all the difference.


  Even after midnite?


----------



## ClubTepes

Now hearing that Dave Metzner and Dave Merriman are involved in this project, the odd-ball 1/128 scale is even more of a mystery to me.

It seems that both of them would have pushed for 1/144 scale a much more common scale (especially for subs).

Hwever, I seem to remember reading a long time ago from Merriman claiming a length closer to 460 blah, blah feet. Which would bring the 'scale' of this kit closer to 1/144. However there is the interior contend with in 1/128.

I've been trying to avoid this kit because of the scale. But it seems so well engineered that I feel myself caving. 

I'm not really a die-hard VTTBOTS fan so I'm not up on all the details, but I do LOVE the attention to detail and the inclusion of multiple parts as in the PL Refit Enterprise. It shows a company willing to understand the fans AND the subject. So with that, its cool for the multiple window frames, but what about the 8 windowed version????? And why isn't it included in this kit?
As I said, I'm not up on Seaview so I don't know if I'm missing something obvious or not.

At 39in. this thing is going to be pretty small next to my Gato  

Perhaps an interesting experiment would be to close over the windows and paint it like a real US nuclear sub and scale it out for 1/350.


----------



## John P

Gary K said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. I've seen Paul's original bow of the 8.5 ft Seaview model, and I have a casting that was painted by Paul. The bottom is technically a light gray, but appears to the casual observer to be "dirty, yucky white." In addition to the base color, whatever it was, "shadows" were sprayed along the edges of the main and bilge keels.
> 
> Like I said earlier, even if you painted the real Seaview with pure Arctic White paint, it would not stay pure white for very long. I think that I'll paint the bottom of my Seaview an off-white shade (to be determined later) and not worry about it.


 Testors ModelMaster "light gray." It's so ight that if you look at a model painted overall, it looks white, but if you put a swatch of white next to it, you can see it's light gray. I use it on ST movie-era starships like the Excelsior. I think I'll go with that.


----------



## John P

ClubTepes said:


> ...but what about the 8 windowed version????? And why isn't it included in this kit?


 Aaargh! Because this is a model of the _4-window_ version!


----------



## Moebius

ClubTepes said:


> As I said, I'm not up on Seaview so I don't know if I'm missing something obvious or not.


There are a few obvious things (to someone that is familiar with it) that eliminate the possibility of doing 8 window with this kit as is. I wish we could have included it all, but just not possible. As the guys very familiar with it will tell you, the main differences are the sonar domes (movie version has a single on the superstructure, none on the hull), the Flying Sub bay (not on the movie version), and interior. You really need a complete new nose to do this correct. A conversion kit would be quite a project for someone, but I wouldn't be surprised if someone tries it!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

ShadOAB said:


> *17 1/2 inch?* Was that the one on Nelson's desk/shelf?


 
I believe he is talking about the 17'3" Seaview. The one the Moebius kit represents.

Regards,
BP


----------



## otto

Seems like the one on Nelsons shelf is about 3' long, just about the same size as the new kit..


----------



## Steve244

ClubTepes said:


> Now hearing that Dave Metzner and Dave Merriman are involved in this project, the odd-ball 1/128 scale is even more of a mystery to me.


Perhaps it was more the size of off the shelf (Merriman's shelf anyway) RC components that determined the scale.


----------



## voyagefan**

Behind Nelsons desk is a two foot Seaview prop.


----------



## Admiral Nelson

If I'm not mistaken, that's the one Lubliner modeled for his garage kit.


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Here is a good article by Dave Merriman that shows the colors he did.

http://culttvman.com/david_merriman_s_57__seaview_p18.html


----------



## ClubTepes

John P said:


> Aaargh! Because this is a model of the _4-window_ version!


I don't think my statement warranted an 'Aaargh'.
It was a vaid question.


----------



## Dave Metzner

Excuse me please, I'm the guy who mostly decided what size this thing is going to be.
The 39 inch length was determined at the earliest inception of the kit. 
Because a 1/96 scale kit would be about 52 inches long AND it would be about 11 inches wide. 1/96 was ruled out mainly because the box would have been enormous! 
By the way, a 52 inch Seaview would never fit in the same sized box as a 52 inch Gato because the shape of the hulls are so different, a 1/96 Seaview would need a bigger box to accomodate the wide bow!

I've been wrestling with a Test shot, painting it for photography. 39 inches is a BIG model 52 inches is a HUGE model!!! and yes I do have a Gato kit in my personal stash! 

At 1/128 the details on the walls of the control room are going to be a real challenge to paint @ 1/144 they'd be even harder to see!
@ 1/128 the hand rails in the control room look reasonably to scale @ 1/144 they would be very difficult to mold in a scale thickness.
Sorry 1/144 seemed too small for what we wanted to accomplish.
The logic was to produce the LARGEST model that would fit into a reasonable sized box!

To make a loooong story short, after what I thought was reasoned and careful consideration the conclusion was that 1/96 is too big and 1/144 is too small so to paraphrase Goldilocks 1/128 is just right.

The determination of size was made long before David Merriman or Gary Kerr were invoved in the project. David Merriman's RC conversion project has been made to fit our Seaview, not the other way around.

Trust me, I do try to think about what the kit will be like to tool, produce, package, and to build before I grab a scale size out of the air for no real justifiable reason.

Dave


----------



## Carson Dyle

Gary K said:


> Normally, a movie or TV prop that's supposed to appear white onscreen is painted a darker, off-white color to make it photograph less "hot," but I started wondering if this practice holds true for underwater photography.


According to Greg Jein and Richard Edlund, it does. But whadda they know.  

I confess I was surprised to read Dave Merriman's comment re: having scraped away layers of finish on the underside of the large _Seaview_ filming miniature to find (gasp!) white paint. This directly contradicts the info I was provided by ************* (an authoritative source Dave himself has sworn by in the past), and in any case it flies in the face of the aforementioned "no white" rule where FX miniatures are concerned. Not that any of this matters in the grand scheme of things, but I love a mystery. 

Also, and for the record, I'm a firm subscriber to the belief that a model maker should paint his model however he damn well sees fit. On the other hand (as with the TOS _Enterprise_, for example) I like to be able to factor in the original studio paint scheme when formulating my own finishing battle plan.

Later today I'll shoot emails to Dave and Paul (both of whom have been kind enough to help me with geeky model related trivia in the past), and will, with their permission, post any replies I receive.

We'll get to the bottom (or underside) of this issue yet.


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Dave, you don't have to justify anything to some of the anal compulsive geeks around here. You've done a service to us loyal fans and most of us owe you a debt of gratitude.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn

Thanks Dave for the insight. I personally think the size is about as big as it could be - To large - Not many would probally buy it (At 52 in inchess - Where would you put it?); as well as the much extra cost, too.

Gerry-Lynn

Looking forward to the Seaview; as well as the other projects!


----------



## John P

ClubTepes said:


> I don't think my statement warranted an 'Aaargh'.
> It was a vaid question.


 Not your post per se, but your not the first person to ask the question on _several _bboards. How about we just be happy we're finally getting a Seaview model at all?


----------



## Steve244

Dave Metzner said:


> Excuse me please, I'm the guy who mostly decided what size this thing is going to be.


Thanks for the details. Interesting reading. Any in progress pics of your buildup?


----------



## bert model maker

John P said:


> Okay, so the bottom WAS white after all? :freak:
> 
> This is more fun than slamming my head in a car door. almost.


What kind of car John ?


----------



## bert model maker

I was, I meant the 17 1/2 footer i saw at "cars of the stars/planes of fame in Buena Park, CA. where i also saw Robby the Robot and the Talking apple tree from wizard of oz. They also had a submarine filming set that tilted back and forth for inside shots for sub. movies. This was back in 1972 and the camera i had messed up and would not advance the film.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I have two things to say, first, I am happy to have a large model of the Seaview coming, and two, I will be happier when I am opening the box, to get to the model pieces out. Nuff Said!


----------



## bert model maker

You and me both ! I am very happy about the seaview and other Irwin Allen releases, The space pod and chariot look great. I hope the F/Sub gets made in a large scale since the original released kit has warping problems with the top and the lid won't stay on.


----------



## xsavoie

Since the Seaview is a Sci-Fi ship,it doesn't have to be at scale with other sea vessels.Although I can see the attraction toward those matching scales by certain modelers,the scale chosen for the Seaview by Moebius seems about as ideal as possible.Now if they could only get a good licencing deal to produce the NAUTILUS,it would be fantastic.By the way,which scale would Moebius consider the ideal scale for the Nautilus production,and this would mean what size in inches.


----------



## falcondesigns

This is the model that Modelmaker is talking about.Saw it in 1980s when i first moved to L.A.Alexander


----------



## Griffworks

John P said:


> Not your post per se, but your not the first person to ask the question on _several _bboards. How about we just be happy we're finally getting a Seaview model at all?


It should be "Not your post per se, but you're not the first..." 

Ha, Mr. Grammar & Spelling Nazi!  


Sorry, I now return you to your previously on-topic posts about the color of both the Seaview and boogers.


----------



## bert model maker

falcondesigns said:


> This is the model that Modelmaker is talking about.Saw it in 1980s when i first moved to L.A.Alexander


Thanks Falcondesigns for those pictures, here are a couple more i found.
Bert


----------



## bert model maker

here is one more


----------



## Seaview

Now that I think about it, when the Seaview was first constructed for the feature film in 1959-1960, the prop builders probably DID paint the underside white.


----------



## ClubTepes

John P said:


> Not your post per se, but your not the first person to ask the question on _several _bboards. How about we just be happy we're finally getting a Seaview model at all?


Apparently, I don't have the time you do to visit every board out there.
This is my primary board so don't take it out on me if a chunk of info about something appeared on someone elses board. And I just didn't happen to have seen it on this one if it appeared before.

I am happy that someone is doing a Seaview. I just read Daves reply about the scale (reason for this edit) and I'll give that it does accomodate what he was concerned about. I will say this still frustrates me personally as that reasoning wouldn't fly if this was an airplane or armor kit. How would aircraft modelers react if an airplane was done to say 1/40th instead of 1/48 to accomidate some aspect of detail.


----------



## fluke

Boogers and Models.....one bad the other *GOOD! *

This model is probably one of the biggest groundbreaking kits to hit us since the PL *C-57D *and yes folks....its ok to paint it the way you want to! 

I say paint it the way it looks on reg color TV....if you paint going by STUDIO standards...you may not be very happy with the way it looks.

Lets not quibble over kibbles, turn into Trek builders and suck the fun right out of the Hobby


----------



## bert model maker

Amen Fluke !!


----------



## F91

No, Troy, It has to be muddybrownishgray. But the bottom is not white.


----------



## frankenstyrene

fluke said:


> Lets not quibble over kibbles, turn into Trek builders and suck the fun right out of the Hobby


 Shouldn't that read, "quibble over tribbles"?


----------



## Dave Metzner

Regarding scale! 
What we actually have here, is a model of a larger model. 
Think about it! 
This is a 39 inch version of a 17'3" shooting miniature! I'd guess that would really make the kit about 1/5th scale!
This is a model of a vessel that only exists in an old TV series.
This is a model of a vessel, about which even the "experts" disagree as to the size of the fictional "real Seaview"
I happen to be an aircraft modeler and I fully understand the concepts of consistent scale as applied to REAL airplanes or REAL cars or REAL ships! Seaview never was a real practical operating submarine at a 1 to1 scale!
Sorry to dwell on this, as it is becoming an increasingly wasteful distraction. 

I hope that everybody who buys a Seaview kit enjoys building and painting it to whatever standard makes them happy!

Dave


----------



## Steve244

still waiting for some in progress pics!


----------



## WarpCore Breach

Dave, the work you've done on this kit is appreciated by THIS kit-assembler! :hat: LOL!! I'm glad you've been able to continue to apply your skills for a model that has been so dearly wanted in a large size and affordable medium. 

You've probably noticed that we're a loud, noisy and disruptive bunch. I'm just glad we're getting a Seaview!


----------



## Carson Dyle

fluke said:


> its ok to paint it the way you want to!


So far as I can tell no one has suggested otherwise. At least not on this thread.

Correct me if I'm off base here, but I see nothing wrong with making an effort to determine what color(s) the original FX miniatures were painted. Whether one chooses to use or ignore the information is frankly not that important to me, but in any case I fail to see why the search itself should be in any way threatening, controversial or joy sucking.


----------



## spindrift

I agree with Dave as this vessel is FICTIONAL and a TRUE size can never be determined- various souces are conflicting and a real size was never established on the show- heck many of the sets and props NEVER matched each other fropm episode to episode! I understand why scale-buffs want a consistant 1/144 or whatever scale to match other REAL sea vessels but that point has been taken.
Just ALL agree to talk about colors and paint schemes which is cool but I can't agree with those complaining at all about it not being in 1/144 scale! I will build mine and be THANKFUL and happy a kit like this exists. Can you still believe we are getting a 39 inch whopper like this??????????????????????WOW! :woohoo:


----------



## John P

Carson Dyle said:


> So far as I can tell no one has suggested otherwise. At least not on this thread.
> 
> Correct me if I'm off base here, but I see nothing wrong with making an effort to determine what color(s) the original FX miniatures were painted. Whether one chooses to use or ignore the information is frankly not that important to me, but in any case I fail to see why the search itself should be in any way threatening, controversial or joy sucking.


 It's not the color discussion that's getting irksome, but the "OMG why didn't you make it _THIS _scale!!!11" scale discussion.

If somebody wants it to be a 1/144 scale 468-footer instead of a 1/128 scale 416-footer, then what the heck. :shrug: The length is only an educated guess at a figure that even the producer didn't care about.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

So why was the Monsters in Motion kit Pink? Did they know something we didn't?


----------



## Dave Metzner

ROTFLMAO!
I wuz just about to post my plan to paint one PINK! Just because I can!!

Of course one could paint a Gato Pink and claim it's from the movie "Operation Petticoat" 
But then I digress - not exactly unheard of with this group is it!


----------



## Moebius

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> So why was the Monsters in Motion kit Pink? Did they know something we didn't?


Mine was powder blue from MIM!


----------



## John P

Mine was pink. One of my gay friends offered me $200 for it!


----------



## modelgeek

Im thinking about Crazy Plum Purple with flames!!! And dual chrome curb feelers :woohoo:


----------



## frankenstyrene

Quick - somebody start a new thread on whether it should be gloss or flat.


----------



## Scott Hasty

Satin


----------



## Admiral Nelson

John P said:


> Mine was pink. One of my gay friends offered me $200 for it!


You have friends? You mean you get out of the house?


----------



## scotpens

Dave Metzner said:


> Of course one could paint a Gato Pink and claim it's from the movie "Operation Petticoat"
> But then I digress - not exactly unheard of with this group is it!


[IMG-LEFT]http://img271.imageshack.us/img271/9832/cast6qp.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]


"We sunk a TRUCK!"


----------



## frankenstyrene

Scott Hasty said:


> Satin


Hey now, we're not supposed to be talking religion here and you go and bring the Devil into this.


----------



## fluke

I'm confused John....is he or she happy or does he or she prefer people of the same sex?  

Quibble over Tribbles! LOL!!! :roll:


----------



## ClubTepes

Dave Metzner said:


> Regarding scale!
> What we actually have here, is a model of a larger model.
> Think about it!
> This is a 39 inch version of a 17'3" shooting miniature! I'd guess that would really make the kit about 1/5th scale!
> This is a model of a vessel that only exists in an old TV series.
> This is a model of a vessel, about which even the "experts" disagree as to the size of the fictional "real Seaview"
> I happen to be an aircraft modeler and I fully understand the concepts of consistent scale as applied to REAL airplanes or REAL cars or REAL ships! Seaview never was a real practical operating submarine at a 1 to1 scale!
> Sorry to dwell on this, as it is becoming an increasingly wasteful distraction.
> 
> I hope that everybody who buys a Seaview kit enjoys building and painting it to whatever standard makes them happy!
> 
> Dave


I guess its ok to obsessed about the color of the Seaview, but not the scale.

Obviously the Seaview is a fictional sub and there is tremendous debate about the actual size of the sub.

But in the research and planing of this kit, there must have been attempts at justifying the interior sets to the exterior dimensions.
Thus, including an interior of the kit with people, ties it to a real world scale.

Regardless of whos length is 'correct', the interior of the kit is scaled to 1/128 which also affects the diving bell, flying sub etc.

Its easy to paint the kit any color one wants, its harder to rebuild the interior.

For the sake of the color obsession discussion  I'll try to get over the scale thing.


----------



## John P

^Well, ya can paint the sub any color you want, but there's nothing you can DO about the size of the kit. Unless you're trying to talk Moebius into scrapping everything they've done up to this point, eating the hundreds of thousands of dollars spent, and starting over.


----------



## Rebel Rocker

John P said:


> ^Well, ya can paint the sub any color you want, but there's nothing you can DO about the size of the kit. Unless you're trying to talk Moebius into scrapping everything they've done up to this point, eating the hundreds of thousands of dollars spent, and starting over.


And your point?


I'm just thankful it's coming out, even if I have to add on to the house to accomodate it!!

Wayne


----------



## John P

Rebel Rocker said:


> And your point?


 Pretty obvious, I thought - there's no point in all the whining about the sizes Moebius chose for their kits that are already about 5 minutes from going into production.


----------



## Dave Metzner

Here you go the build up of the first test shot......not award winning photography, but you can get an idea of how the finished model will look.

Happy New Year

Dave


----------



## Duck Fink

wow...I tuned in at the right time today. I think this is the first time I have seen this kit ASSEMBLED.


----------



## F91

I watched a couple of episodes of my Voyage season 2 DVD last night. Sure, the surface shot shows a clearly grayish brown Seaview (being wet darkens the color) but when it's submerged, you know, the stock footage, 3/4 beauty shot just off of the ocean floor? THAT's what I will be aiming for. That's what I fell in love with as a kid and that's why I'm gonna paint it blue. It's just a beautiful sub and I'm happy to have the chance to do it.


----------



## Seaview

Lovely! Thank you, Metz! Happy New Year to you, too! :hat:


----------



## Steve244

yay! thanks for posting those!


----------



## Admiral Nelson

WOW! Simply outstanding. What color and brand of paint did you use?


----------



## Steve244

looks like he forgot to paint the bottom... -ow- what!?


----------



## kit-junkie

Makes me wish I had watched the show, as a youngster.


----------



## Mr. Wabac

Wow, this project keeps looking better and better. I too would like to know what colour(s) the filming miniatures were. Likely I will go with what seems right to me (a very subjective experience) but I would like to know just the same.

I think I will go with a darker muddy grey, and perhaps the colour shown in the buildup for the underside. Is it me or do the front windows look tinted ?

Regardless, this kit is going to seriously mess up my working on another big project. Of course, since it has been seven years in the making what's a few more months delay.

Can't wait...how many more sleeps ?


----------



## ClubTepes

John P said:


> ^Well, ya can paint the sub any color you want, but there's nothing you can DO about the size of the kit. Unless you're trying to talk Moebius into scrapping everything they've done up to this point, eating the hundreds of thousands of dollars spent, and starting over.


Well, If I hit the lottery between now and when it hits the shelves...I may pay them a mill or two not to release it and redo it in 1/144 just to P.O. everybody. 

Obviously I can't talk them into that. Its simply frustrating that still today S.F. and Fantasy doesn't get equal consideration that the other subjects do.

Don't get me wrong, SF has come a LONG way lately and we have Dave to thank a lot for that. The planned 1/350 series was like a dream come true. Something in fact, I had wanted (a 1/350 TOS E) at least 10 years prior to that.
I'm going paraphrase Dave here in that someplace he said he wanted to "see how big the fictional Starship Enterprise was next to the Tamiya Aircraft carrier Enterprise". That was the kind of thinking in model production I had been waiting for. 

If this had been a B-52, the conversation would have been........Boys, were going to do a B-52, what scale should we do it in 1/32, 1/48, 1/72, 1/144 etc. (paraphrasing here of course, budgets and other things obviously come into the mix). People used to complain about the scales of Trek kits - so why is it not ok to be frustrated here?

Its too late for this kit, but hopefully, the next whatever kit (from whomever) won't be 1/65.3 scale just to get it into a box.

So scale is my thing, so what. John can't accept anyone redoing Trek effects and others have their little issues as well. Lets face it we're all anal neurotic people, otherwise we wouldn't be in this hobby, or at the very least, we'd be painting our kits with only a brush and testors square bottles.

Finally, the title of this thread was not 'Seaview - What color'. So I kind of take offence to the 'distracting' from the color conversation.


----------



## ClubTepes

Dave Metzner said:


> Here you go the build up of the first test shot......not award winning photography, but you can get an idea of how the finished model will look.
> 
> Happy New Year
> 
> Dave


Dave, 
All other issues aside, its a very, very nice kit.

Thank you for liking 'big' kits and thank you (again) for the big PL Refit.

Happy New Year.


----------



## fluke

*I second that!*

*NICE PICS!!!  *
Dave....I don't care what they say about you down at my local Police station, the National Women's knitting Circle and the Rights of small Animals Association.....*your ok!  *


----------



## CaptFrank

Those photographs illustrate what a beautiful kit this will be.
Looking at the quality _really_ makes me want one!


----------



## kit-junkie

But it's such a big kit. Which leads me to this question: Where do you keep all of your kits when they're done? *runs off to start a new thread*


----------



## F91

Hey Troy- Does Galaxy take pre orders? Remember, they had the Voyager before any one else it seemed. I'd love to have mine done before a lot of folks get theirs!:devil:





fluke said:


> *I second that!*
> 
> *NICE PICS!!!  *
> Dave....I don't care what they say about you down at my local Police station, the National Women's knitting Circle and the Rights of small Animals Association.....*your ok!  *


----------



## spindrift

Good gosh, Dave....WOW! The finished kit looks spectacular- can you comment on ease of assemb;y??
PLEASE someone tell me when we can expect this kit..has the boat from China departed yet??
This feels like the days back when we were demanding a GPS location of the boat with the PL Refits on it...remember?
Gary

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hat:


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

Looks great Dave! Another winner.


----------



## robiwon

Oh crap, oh crap......where am I going to put the batteries, how am I going to mount the switch, how many LEDs am I gonna need.......(pulls out pencil and starts scribiling).....the madness...can't wait!


----------



## fluke

Rich....Pre-orders?....probably not....we got the Nossy kit so fast, I bet Rick will make sure Galaxy gets them as quickly as possible...so there would be no difference from pre-order to regular stock.

One thing is for sure....this one's going to be fun!


----------



## user1127

Admiral Nelson said:


> Here is a good article by Dave Merriman that shows the colors he did.
> 
> http://culttvman.com/david_merriman_s_57__seaview_p18.html


That was a good article (I miss my old R/C Seaview


----------



## jbond

If you want a Seaview in 1/144 scale just track down the Monsters in Motion or Oz Shop Seaview.

I have to think Frank wanted to do the biggest Seaview possible and I couldn't be happier. The previously available kits have been 13", 24" and 32" so why not blow those away? And in fact I've no doubt people would be complaining about how anticlimactic it was to get a Seaview under 32" after all this time...


----------



## Admiral Nelson

I for one am happy. I love the scale and can't wait for it's release.


----------



## voyagefan**

The missle hatch details are cemented on backwards. The escape hatch should be on the very back of the decking.


----------



## Dave Metzner

Aw crap! I'll play hell fixing that screw-up!


----------



## xsavoie

Was the test shot of the Seaview judged satisfactory by the people in charge of quality control at Moebius.If so,will the full production start right away,and does that mean that these kits will be cleared to reach the North American continent by the end of February 2008 at the latest,or possibly before the end of that month.I assume that the box art and instruction sheets are already printed and awaiting the Seaview kit.And finally,how soon after receiving the Seaview kits in North America will they be distributed at the various hobby stores.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

Maybe.


----------



## Dave Metzner

It's in process of being fixed! There was much foul language involved! Wrong deck section is gone - didn't come off in one piece unfortunately! 
I did happen to have another deck part - it's now in place and puttied up!
Tomorrow morning I'll wet sand the repaired areas repalce a few deck edge details that got broken and do some re-painting!
Probably post a pic or two after the correction!


Dave


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

Go easy on the Tanex Dave!


----------



## Dave Metzner

I'm Waiting for a second test shot, we needed to have a few minor details fixed.
Once that gets here and I can check it out I hope we can approve the tooling for production.
We are making every efforet ot get the kit produced and shipped as quickly as we can.

Dave


----------



## Steve244

Dave does sound a bit like an expectant father, don't he?


----------



## WarpCore Breach

It sounds like having the Seaview ready and in the stores does sound just a wee bit optimistic, doesn't it?

In the meantime, Dave will have a houseful of test shot Seaviews! LOL!!


----------



## Seaview

This is all truly magnificent! I hope that one of these days there'll be a nice companion piece to this sub; namely the 8-window & top sonar domed movie version. :thumbsup:


----------



## FoxTrot

Thank you for these pictures, it is one awesome kit, and eventhough I will always favour the 8-window movie sub, the nose lines on this kit are still beautifully portrayed. I will put 2 on my list, Fox!


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Dave Metzner said:


> It's in process of being fixed! There was much foul language involved! Wrong deck section is gone - didn't come off in one piece unfortunately!
> I did happen to have another deck part - it's now in place and puttied up!
> Tomorrow morning I'll wet sand the repaired areas repalce a few deck edge details that got broken and do some re-painting!
> Probably post a pic or two after the correction!
> 
> 
> Dave


What *color* did you use?


----------



## John P

jbond said:


> If you want a Seaview in 1/144 scale just track down the Monsters in Motion or Oz Shop Seaview.


 I don't know how big the Oz Shop kit is, but the MiM, at 24", is 1/200 scale given a 400-foot sub.


----------



## FoxTrot

Admiral Nelson said:


> What *color* did you use?


Admiral, I am also intrigued about the colour, it's really nice and close to my memories of decades ago. It looks like a very light ghost grey/taupe ?


----------



## Seaview

John P said:


> I don't know how big the Oz Shop kit is, but the MiM, at 24", is 1/200 scale given a 400-foot sub.


 
Esteemed fellow board member FalconDesigns had a MiM 24" kit for sale not too long ago, you may want to contact him and see if his is still available (and it IS a sweet kit, too).


----------



## Admiral Nelson

FoxTrot said:


> Admiral, I am also intrigued about the colour, it's really nice and close to my memories of decades ago. It looks like a very light ghost grey/taupe ?


Seems that it may remain a mystery as I can't get an answer. My wife says Taupe and I posted that a while back. Maybe if I included a "Aurora is coming back" with my question, it would be noticed. That seems to draw out the folks.


----------



## Dave Metzner

The paint used on the Seaview test shot is General Purpose Gray Primer - It comes in a Rattle Can with the Brite Touch brand name on it.
I spray it into a bottle and airbrush it!
The model is gray, the tungsten light used to photograph the model is responsible for the brownish tint seen in the pics.


----------



## Dave Hussey

On the blue vs grey thing, I'll just add that about ten years ago we painted a room in our house a grey that actually looked blue in the right light.

The color was Maltese Grey by a company called Para.

For what its worth!

Huzz


----------



## John P

So folks who think it was brownish taupish color could paint it plain ol' gray and make sure they always have a tungsten movie light pointed at it.


----------



## voyagefan**

For Those still unsure about the lower hull color.
It is not standard white.This is the original Seaview 8.5 bottom nose section.
See the color of the primer coming through in cracks.The primer is white. Alan


----------



## frankenstyrene

Admiral Nelson said:


> "Aurora is coming back"


WOO-HOO! 

WHEN!?!

/sorry


----------



## falcondesigns

The Oz kit is 1/400 scale and is 22 and 1/2" long.One thing,its the only model I have ever seen of the Seaview that has all the hull plate lines.Alexander


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Dave Metzner said:


> The paint used on the Seaview test shot is General Purpose Gray Primer - It comes in a Rattle Can with the Brite Touch brand name on it.
> I spray it into a bottle and airbrush it!
> The model is gray, the tungsten light used to photograph the model is responsible for the brownish tint seen in the pics.


Thanks. Looks great.


----------



## Carson Dyle

A couple of folks had pm’d me re: the paint scheme of my Lubliner Seaview: I used Tamiya Haze Grey (TS-32) for the primary hull tone, and Tamiya Light Grey (AS-2) for the underside (you can check out the results on Pg. 2 of My Gallery). Both shades were applied via rattle-can and polished out with Micro-mesh abrasives to achieve a satin finish.

The cool thing about Haze Grey is that it has a soft blue-green tint, and I find this lends the model a subtle “organic” quality. Combined with the Tamiya Light Grey it really makes the subject come alive in person (alas, the full tonal range was hard to capture on my digi-cam).


----------



## jbond

So the Oz Shop kit is a model of a 700+ foot long Seaview?


----------



## FoxTrot

Dave Metzner said:


> The paint used on the Seaview test shot is General Purpose Gray Primer - It comes in a Rattle Can with the Brite Touch brand name on it.
> I spray it into a bottle and airbrush it!
> The model is gray, the tungsten light used to photograph the model is responsible for the brownish tint seen in the pics.


Thanks Dave, and thanks Carson for sharing your colour scheme, and gallery. Fox


----------



## falcondesigns

Hey,JBond,dont shoot the messenger!


----------



## Admiral Nelson

jbond said:


> So the Oz Shop kit is a model of a 700+ foot long Seaview?


Yawn.


----------



## John P

Yeah, whew - 22.5" times 400 is 9,000 inches, or 750 feet.


----------



## xsavoie

Great picture of the finished Seaview at the Cult Tv Man web site.It's one big beautiful baby.


----------



## bert model maker

simply outstanding !!!


----------



## Carson Dyle

In terms of acquiring an accurate rendition of the _Seaview_ we've come a long way since 1970....










Not sure what happened to the toy pictured, but I suspect it involved a few firecrackers, lol.


----------



## MartinHatfield

Carson, did you find these pics in your end-of-year memory party? LOL

Seriously, it's nice to see toys again that I had when I was a kid.


----------



## F91

Yep, but you could buy several new Seaviews with what that Remco is worth!!!!


----------



## Carson Dyle

Yeah, this is a good time of year for a little self-indulgent time warping. :hat:


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Carson Dyle said:


> In terms of acquiring an accurate rendition of the _Seaview_ we've come a long way since 1970....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what happened to the toy pictured, but I suspect it involved a few firecrackers, lol.


I was 6 when I got one of these. Right off the bat I knew it only had one fin. I believe it was modeled off a Japan made Seaview.


----------



## spindrift

Dave- Please tell me I'll have this kit in February...good gosh the anticipation is getting to me...I think Seaview all day long...I got it BAD!

Gee am I excited or what? 
Has anyone ever asked Frank or Dave what color plastic it wil be molded in? Grey I assume??
Gary :hat:


----------



## F91

17 foot Seaview Gray I think, is the proper term.


----------



## Geoff Boaz

This is from my personal collection. (I collect many 1960s toys, comics, models, etc.)










Great set, and I had it as a kid too.

*Many hours spent fighting with the dangerous bathtub drain plug monster!:woohoo:


----------



## Y3a

WHAT!!! Instead of "just like it looked on MY TV back in the 1960's Blue" ????

Maybe "Blue-Grey" ? "Greyish Blue with some green in it Grey" might be closer....


----------



## F91

Mine will be "just like it looked on TV" Blue. Let's not go crazy here!


----------



## Carson Dyle

Geoff Boaz said:


> Many hours spent fighting with the dangerous bathtub drain plug monster!:woohoo:


IIRC the same monster was featured in one of the episodes.


----------



## Carson Dyle

F91 said:


> Mine will be "just like it looked on TV" Blue.


I was watching _20,000 Leagues Under the Sea_ last night with my son. In the underwater shots the _Nautilus_ appears to be a flat medium-dark grey, but (thanks to Tom Scherman, et el) we know the filming miniature was painted a heavily weathered brownish copper color.

Question: Given the above, what color should the modeler paint his model?

Answer: Whatever color he wants.


----------



## Moebius

spindrift said:


> Dave- Please tell me I'll have this kit in February...good gosh the anticipation is getting to me...I think Seaview all day long...I got it BAD!
> 
> Gee am I excited or what?
> Has anyone ever asked Frank or Dave what color plastic it wil be molded in? Grey I assume??
> Gary :hat:


It will be gray. February is getting close, we should have more info this week or early next week on when we can estimate delivery. Thanks, we're excited too!


----------



## packard400

I have some fuzzy copies of the original studio blueprints of the Seaview shooting
minature. They indicate an overall length of 412'-0" from the tip of the forward
searchlight casing to the tip of the Cadillac fins. The outside dia. of the hull
would be 32'-0". Unfortunely, I can't upload the file to the forum because
it's too large.


----------



## John P

I had that yellow toy too! 
In fact, I think I still have the blue wind-up crank in my spares box.


----------



## fluke

I too had the toy sub....I picked it up at a garage sale in "74" for .50 cents.....I use to take it to the lake and it worked very well too...untill one fatefull day when it took off for the deep end and I never saw it again.


----------



## CaptFrank

*fluke* said:


> I too had the toy sub....I picked it up at a garage sale in "74" for .50 cents.....I use to take it to the lake and it worked very well too...untill one fatefull day when it took off for the deep end and I never saw it again.


It could still be there!
Get a SCUBA tank and go look!


----------



## F91

No need to go look Troy, just tell me which lake.


----------



## Steve244

I had one too (yellow submarine with a crank and inaccurate propulsion) I remember getting it xmas 1967 from my grandparents and thinking it was too childish for a 10 year old...

That was a pretty good xmas. They also sent some sorta weird "balloon" spacecraft that was "flown" with a ground based "radar fan" controlled by joystick.

Look for both in the King County land fill.


----------



## F91

King county Washington?


----------



## Steve244

ayup.


----------



## John P

Steve244 said:


> I had one too (yellow submarine with a crank and inaccurate propulsion) I remember getting it xmas 1967 from my grandparents and thinking it was too childish for a 10 year old...
> 
> That was a pretty good xmas. They also sent some sorta weird "balloon" spacecraft that was "flown" with a ground based "radar fan" controlled by joystick.
> 
> .


 OMG, I had that too! have the _joystick _from that in my spares box. :lol:


----------



## Jafo

anyone still wanking?


----------



## Steve244

John P said:


> OMG, I had that too! have the _joystick _from that in my spares box. :lol:



Are you thinking what I'm thinking (same grandparents? :freak: )


----------



## packard400

*I found a way*



packard400 said:


> I have some fuzzy copies of the original studio blueprints of the Seaview shooting
> minature. They indicate an overall length of 412'-0" from the tip of the forward
> searchlight casing to the tip of the Cadillac fins. The outside dia. of the hull
> would be 32'-0". Unfortunely, I can't upload the file to the forum because
> it's too large.


I managed to shrink the file and still make it clear. Here it is.(BTW, as a
kid, I had that yellow Seaview too.)


----------



## Zorro

Ok. I'm sure this is common knowledge among aficianados - but what was the reason for the change fom 8 windows to 4 windows between the first and second season?


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Zorro said:


> Ok. I'm sure this is common knowledge among aficianados - but what was the reason for the change fom 8 windows to 4 windows between the first and second season?


To move the control room to the windows increased the action, the invention of the flying sub and the top windows were never shown. I always thought it impossible to move the whole control room down one level. Also, where did the stairs go? The arch of the control room is the top of the sub, so how is there a upper level? Also, the flying sub hatch doesn't line up with the deck hatch of the control room. I know about the crawlway in some plans but that's bogus. Also the sail hatch is 180 degrees out of phase with the periscope. The ladder is behind the periscope in the control room, but then it moves in front of the scopes on the sail up top. Irwin never paid any attention to details. I guess he thought the fan was stupid and wouldn't notice. I always thought it funny in the 2nd season when the 4 window Seaview was shown, then stock footage of the 8 windows was then shown.


----------



## Guy Schlicter

Ever notice the early Seaview(movie and first season)on the inside,the middle observation nose beam was thick and the other supports were skinny.Yet on the outside of the Seaview the Observation nose beams,were all thick.Look I just like the Seaview,even though your'e probably right,about the technical inaccuracies about the Seaview.Its all fiction,meant to entertain,I have the same problem,understanding how the Original USS Enterprise,was changed so dramactically,to the STTMP version,and still believe its the same ship,My point is,you don't analize it too much,I don't think some these producers meant for us to take these shows so seriously,they just meant to entertain,Guy S.


----------



## scotpens

Guy Schlicter said:


> Ever notice the early Seaview(movie and first season)on the inside,the middle observation nose beam was thick and the other supports were skinny.Yet on the outside of the Seaview the Observation nose beams,were all thick.


I always assumed the nose of the Seaview miniatures was changed to 4 windows to make the exterior match the interior set more closely. BTW, the interior set's windows had the wide center divider so that two 16-mm projectors could be used for rear-process shots of the action seen "through" the windows.

Still think the 8-window version just looks better, though.


----------



## John P

The flying sub takes up quite a bit of vertical space under the deck, ya know.


----------



## FoxTrot

Personally, I can't see why Irwin could not have kept the (much nicer IMHO) 8-windows and still have the flying-sub bay. Outlandish 'vertical space' issues hasn't stopped him before re: the Jupiter 2 and the pod, PLUS the J2's lowest 3rd deck with fusion core... !!! Fox.


----------



## xsavoie

I like the four windows version much better,since it also adds style to the sub.I believe that the 8 windows version made the front of the sub more vulnerable,and therefore more prone to disaster.Unless I'm mistaken,the four windows version have protective plates that can close in front of the windows in order to protect the usually exposed windows.I guess you will have to buy an after market front resin part and other minor parts if you really want to reproduce the 8 windows version.


----------



## Dave Hussey

Although I like the four window sub better as well, it seems that the thing sank to the bottom in every other episode. So, fewer windows actually equated to a higher disaster rate!

Huzz


----------



## Zorro

Yeah, but .... I'm asking this from a "filmmaking" perspective. _Why_ did Allen and/or his special effects guys make the change? Was it purely aesthetics? Are there photos of the "conversion" or did they build an entirely new model or what? Obviously they had to go to some trouble to do this. There had to be a reason and I doubt that it had much to do with the supposed internal structure or practicality of the fictional sub itself.


----------



## jbond

Remember that by 1965 when the conversion was done the Seaview design was several years old--it had been designed around 1961. I think the addition of the Flying Sub was an excuse to update the design and obviously both versions have their fans.

As for the way it was done, the nose of the Seaview was cut off just behind the manta fins and as far as I know a new nose was built (although I've never seen photos of the detached original nose so it's possible the original nose was just radically overhauled). There are a number of photos of the 8-footer nose section floating around--but the 17 footer is still wholly intact so you don't get quite the same idea of how the conversion was done...


----------



## Dave Hussey

To be quite honest, I can see the appeal of both versions.

Huzz


----------



## Y3a

Dunno if the 17 foot model existed for the MOVIE VTTBOTS. Looks like the 8 foot job surfaced at the beginning of the movie. Seems like not only the nose but the underside was redone in the TV era.


----------



## Dave Hussey

I was watching an episode last night from Season 2 volume 2 (the episode where Neslon and Sharky crash the Flying Sub on a volcanic island with dinosaurs) and in various shots you see the 4 window version and then the eight window version of Seaview.

Huzz


----------



## John P

Irwin loved him his stock footage.

Trek did it too. You could see all three versions of the Big E in some episodes.


----------



## Trek Ace

Removed.


----------



## Guy Schlicter

email Moebius,and send them that picture,That picture,no kidding is great,and I would be great for the Moebius Seaview kit,although you may piss off Chris White.


----------



## Trek Ace

That was _not_ my intention.


----------



## Admiral Nelson

I hate it when someone removes a post. You always wonder what it was.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

I posted more pics several days ago? Anyone see these?

http://www.culttvman2.com/dnn/Default.aspx?tabid=384


----------



## CaptFrank

Not yet!


----------



## ChrisW

Don't worry Trek Ace, you ain't gonna pi$$ me off. I painted the piece that Frank wanted, the way he wanted it. If he's happy, I'm happy!
I appreciate the concern, tho...

BTW thanks for posting those Steve!


----------



## Guy Schlicter

Very Nice,I just checked out all the photos.I have a book from 1999,which has the large 17 foot studio model of the Seaview.Moebius,and the people that produced this kit,have nailed it on accuracy,the side profile is perfect,to the studio model,Guy S.


----------



## John P

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> I posted more pics several days ago? Anyone see these?
> 
> http://www.culttvman2.com/dnn/Default.aspx?tabid=384


 

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## portland182

For some reason that particular shade of green styrene shouts out AURORA really loudly to me...


----------



## Admiral Nelson

portland182 said:


> For some reason that particular shade of green styrene shouts out AURORA really loudly to me...


Spindrift interior and the 2001 Moonbus. What else was green?


----------



## fluke

FoxTrot said:


> Personally, I can't see why Irwin could not have kept the (much nicer IMHO) 8-windows and still have the flying-sub bay. Outlandish 'vertical space' issues hasn't stopped him before re: the Jupiter 2 and the pod, PLUS the J2's lowest 3rd deck with fusion core... !!! Fox.


Yeah....don't forget bout that mysterious diving chamber under the floor of the Flying sub!


----------



## fluke

Even though most will paint the interiors of our kits....wouldn't it be swell if Moebius and Monarch used that green on key interior parts?....now that would be a treat! 

After seeing those new Seaview pics....I had to go change my Aliens underwoos.

Thanks and no thanks Steve!


----------



## jbond

The 17-foot miniature was built for the Voyage movie--one of the reasons the TV show was able to do such ambitious miniature work was because the bulk of the cost of miniature construction had already been paid for the film--the 17-foot miniature is used in the surface shots in the film as well as the under water mine sequence. I assume it's the 17-footer surfacing at the beginning of the film although L.B. Abbott's book doesn't make that clear--it may have been the 8-footer used their because the tank used would not have been deep enough to rig the 17-foot miniature far enough underwater to do the shot--Abbott does say that the sub was mounted on rails fastened to the bottom that extended up to three feet from the surface for that shot.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

Great looking Seaview! Thanks for posting the link Steve.


RK


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Once again, Steve throw some surprises at us. Thanks!


----------



## Moebius

Just thought a couple more pictures with the green plastic would be cool!


----------



## Capt. Krik

Man! I can't wait for this kit to show up. How freaking cool are those pics. Thanks Frank and Steve for sharing those photos.


----------



## Steve244

Moebius said:


> Just thought a couple more pictures with the green plastic would be cool!


That's way cool. um you wouldn't happen to have a shot with a scale juxtaposed would ya?


----------



## fluke

You call those clear parts! I want my girly giggles back!  

*Thanks Frank!* :woohoo: Pics are always welcome!

That Bridge is looking better every time I see it! ...so much detail! 

*FRANK: If usable and ok for hardness etc....can the green plastic be used like in re-pops more than new sculpts??*


----------



## Dave Metzner

We were going to do the interior in that light green, then we got better information on the actual colos used on the sets for the show.The color of the control room walls on the Voyage to The Bottom of The Sea sets appears to be gray, apparently something close to gull gray. Most of the faces of the consoles appear to be metallic blue or metallic gray. The floor is blue.....the hatches and beams in the nose are steel.......Tv screens are some shade of olive green---- Periscope Island is a medium Blue it's lighter than the floor back wall of radio shack is Metallic Blue... For best look at the control room get your DVD's of the TV series and watch lots of episodes!!!


----------



## Admiral Nelson

I always thought the Voyage periscope was the real thing from a real sub. It had all the right markings and stamps. Anyone know?


----------



## Guy Schlicter

Will this Seaview kit be molded in a plastic color,where someone who has limited painting skills,or just wants to assemble one be able to do so with minimal painting.And still be able to produce an attractive model.Even I,may just want to paint over the Flying Sub,and various details,on the Seaview,plus the control room.Does anyone know,if the hull piece,above the control room,will be removable,so you have the option of looking in,if you choose?Guy S.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

The control room set on the Seaview was pretty authentic.(From the feature and First Season), When Irwin Allen was getting ready to shoot the feature film, He asked the US Navy for some technical information on the interior of their Nuclear Subs. They refused, so the design team checked out the Inside of "The Nautilus",which,at the time,was docked in San Diego. When the feature was getting underway, He invited reps from the US Navy to check it out. Needless to say, they were very impressed! They didn't know exactly what everything did, but liked it just the same. Allen wanted some last minute additions prior to filming, so he added more"Blinky" Lights Etc....

Frank, Again that Kit looks Fantastic!! What Fun I am going to have with that Sub!

On the colors of the interior, I always believed the Interior Bulkheads were a beige/greyish color. Like the Wall beams in The Jupiter Two.

Regards,
BP


----------



## fluke

*Thanks Dave!* I keep forgetting that you have a big part in all this....I blame it on the fumes and lack of sun light man! :tongue: 

*Dave have you, frank and others ever talked about bringing the 'green' back on some kits...just for old times sake?*

.....OH BOYS! I think he's back for his noon feeding!....Have you all noticed all that room to the sides and rear for wires and stuff! :woohoo:


----------



## xsavoie

This is one big beautiful baby.I can hardly wait to hear the news about the Seaview being finished and finally on it's way over here from Asia.


----------



## Moebius

Guy Schlicter said:


> Will this Seaview kit be molded in a plastic color,where someone who has limited painting skills,or just wants to assemble one be able to do so with minimal painting.And still be able to produce an attractive model.Even I,may just want to paint over the Flying Sub,and various details,on the Seaview,plus the control room.Does anyone know,if the hull piece,above the control room,will be removable,so you have the option of looking in,if you choose?Guy S.


It will be gray, so very little painting will be needed if you don't want to get too involved. Hull above isn't removable, but you can always leave the window section loose to look closer inside.


----------



## Moebius

Steve244 said:


> That's way cool. um you wouldn't happen to have a shot with a scale juxtaposed would ya?


There are some posted somewhere, but I need to look. Steve probably has them over at his site.


----------



## Moebius

fluke said:


> You call those clear parts! I want my girly giggles back!
> 
> *Thanks Frank!* :woohoo: Pics are always welcome!
> 
> That Bridge is looking better every time I see it! ...so much detail!
> 
> *FRANK: If usable and ok for hardness etc....can the green plastic be used like in re-pops more than new sculpts??*


Thanks Fluke! The clear is of course just test shot material, so it does look crappy. The green is fine to use, maybe we'll find something to use it on at some point. I kind of like that mint look myself....


----------



## Lloyd Collins

The green give it the look, that the Seaview is full of water.


----------



## fluke

Thanks Frank!.....of course I was kidding about the clear parts....just in case. 

Will Moebius Models be at Wonderfest this year and can you tell us how long and wide the Seaview bridge is roughly?


----------



## robiwon

fluke said:


> *Thanks Dave!*Have you all noticed all that room to the sides and rear for wires and stuff! :woohoo:


Are you kidding? I'm already working on my preliminary schematics layout! :thumbsup: I did a set of lights for Bert for his PL Seaview. That got me hooked on this one. I have big plans for this! Lets see....LED's-check, fiber optics-check, wiring-check, electric motors-check!


----------



## RogueJ

Frank,
Looking good. As you can tell we're sorta pumped about this here. I hope this kit does great not only within the Sci-Fi community, but outside with the military modelers. Couple of questions, will there be any decals provided for some of the readouts in the control room and any estimate on release date?

Fantastic job
Rogue

BTW as far as future kit ideas... how's about "The Time Machine", and of course the "Proteus"? I'm sure no ones suggested either one of these yet.


----------



## xsavoie

You kidding Rogue.The Proteus and Time machine were suggested several times in past posts.How could we possibly overlook such fantastic kit subjects.


----------



## Moebius

fluke said:


> Thanks Frank!.....of course I was kidding about the clear parts....just in case.
> 
> Will Moebius Models be at Wonderfest this year and can you tell us how long and wide the Seaview bridge is roughly?


We'll be there, same spot as last year. I'm sure we won't have enough room, but we're looking forward to it! I know you were kidding about the clear, but I figured someone else may ask about it. I'll have to dig it out later to get the bridge size. Dave may know it off the top of his head and post it. Someone will let you know!


----------



## Moebius

RogueJ said:


> Frank,
> Looking good. As you can tell we're sorta pumped about this here. I hope this kit does great not only within the Sci-Fi community, but outside with the military modelers. Couple of questions, will there be any decals provided for some of the readouts in the control room and any estimate on release date?
> 
> Fantastic job
> Rogue
> 
> BTW as far as future kit ideas... how's about "The Time Machine", and of course the "Proteus"? I'm sure no ones suggested either one of these yet.


No decals. The radar screen has engraved lines though. Still working on the release date. Should have a much better date in a week or so. I'll let everyone know as soon as I can.


----------



## bil4miller

Great pics of the control room......... Now damn it... I gotta get two kits. One for a complete build and one for just the control room. I know that you will not see butkus of that detail with the hull and nose glued on. Maybe a Franklin Mint type build with a pull off hull section?


----------



## flyingfrets

Frank,

I was checking out some of the other pics posted on Steve's site. Do I really see seats behind the viewports on the Flying Sub?!!?  Man, talk about "down to the last detail"!


----------



## scotpens

bil4miller said:


> I know that you will not see butkus of that detail with the hull and nose glued on. Maybe a Franklin Mint type build with a pull off hull section?


I don't think it would be too difficult to cut out a removeable section of the hull if you want to display the interior. And I assume you mean "bupkes" or "bupkis." Obviously you're a goy!


----------



## Guy Schlicter

A while back,I responded to a thread saying the Technical details of the outside of the Seaview,didn't match the insides.Moebius got everything lined up though,and the control room,and forward observation nose room,all look accurate to the show.Besides the Fine Molds Star Wars kits,this will be the kit of the year,in the sci fi world,can'T wait,!!!Guy S.


----------



## fluke

The biggest difference between Fine Molds and *Moebius Models*?

It's easier for most folks to *obtain* and *AFFORD Moebius* kits!  

Can you imagin what Fine Molds would charge for this Seaview model? .....hmmm...250.00 or more USD.


----------



## Moebius

flyingfrets said:


> Frank,
> 
> I was checking out some of the other pics posted on Steve's site. Do I really see seats behind the viewports on the Flying Sub?!!?  Man, talk about "down to the last detail"!


Yes! 2 seats but no figures....


----------



## fluke

Does that mean no figures in 'that pic' or no figures at all?....did I miss something along the way?....I thought that figures were planned for this kit?

Like it matters ....it could come with a poster of Prez Bush and I'll still buy a few! :tongue:


----------



## Moebius

fluke said:


> Does that mean no figures in 'that pic' or no figures at all?....did I miss something along the way?....I thought that figures were planned for this kit?
> 
> Like it matters ....it could come with a poster of Prez Bush and I'll still buy a few! :tongue:


Sorry! No specific figures for the Flying Sub. Figures for the Seaview itself are in there.


----------



## fluke

Ohhhhhh...........Now that makes sense...sorry...I had no idea the topic was the Flying Sub.....my bad.

Frank or Dave....I know you guys are being bugged left & right about whats in the future and I think you should do this or that......but a while back when you gave us the news concerning the Irwin Allen license....did I see it correctly when you mentioned a larger and better Flying Sub and Spindrift along with other Irwin Allen goodies.....or where you just throwing out ideas?

Just curious.

Thanx!


----------



## Moebius

fluke said:


> Ohhhhhh...........Now that makes sense...sorry...I had no idea the topic was the Flying Sub.....my bad.
> 
> Frank or Dave....I know you guys are being bugged left & right about whats in the future and I think you should do this or that......but a while back when you gave us the news concerning the Irwin Allen license....did I see it correctly when you mentioned a larger and better Flying Sub and Spindrift along with other Irwin Allen goodies.....or where you just throwing out ideas?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Thanx!


Flying Sub is a great possibility, but we're not too sure on the Spindrift. Spindrift would be 2009 at the earliest. February is so close, announcements soon....


----------



## fluke

Thanx Frank!... :thumbsup: 

I wonder why this and other related threads have not been moved to the Moebius side of things?

Heck... I'm so use to going directly to the 'Modelers forum' I didn't even notice that section till yesterday. 

*Damn my eyes!*


----------



## Moebius

fluke said:


> Thanx Frank!... :thumbsup:
> 
> I wonder why this and other related threads have not been moved to the Moebius side of things?
> 
> Heck... I'm so use to going directly to the 'Modelers forum' I didn't even notice that section till yesterday.
> 
> *Damn my eyes!*


I'm sure it will get moved at some point, I'll put in a request!


----------



## WarpCore Breach

I'm still hoping that Moebius will find Canadian distributors so that the stores here will carry them!! No Voyager here yet!!! :freak:


----------



## Moebius

WarpCore Breach said:


> I'm still hoping that Moebius will find Canadian distributors so that the stores here will carry them!! No Voyager here yet!!! :freak:


I'm surprised none have shown. We have just one Canadian distributor, but the orders from them aren't what we hoped for. We've been talking to another, much larger, but no word back from them yet. Hopefully soon!


----------



## salmanq

Hi, this post is very informative; however I would like some specific information. If someone can help me then please send me a private message. Best Regards,

Property Directory  | Wholesale Billiards 
Wholesale Batteries  
Something Directory


----------



## xsavoie

Warp Core Breach.If you want to order through the mail at UDISCO.COM in Canada you can get one for $16.00.


----------



## heiki

salmanq said:


> Hi, this post is very informative; however I would like some specific information. If someone can help me then please send me a private message. Best Regards,
> 
> Property Directory | Wholesale Billiards
> Wholesale Batteries
> Something Directory


*SPAM!*


----------



## Seaview

Great fried up with eggs and sourdough toast (3 slices).


----------



## fluke

Spam Spam Spam!! Wonderful Spam!!!


----------



## WarpCore Breach

Moebius said:


> I'm surprised none have shown. We have just one Canadian distributor, but the orders from them aren't what we hoped for. We've been talking to another, much larger, but no word back from them yet. Hopefully soon!


Moebius, I spoke with several store managers here and they'd not heard of you - I'm guessing that their distributors don't have you on their lists; that could be one reason why you aren't getting much orders from that particular distributor; just a lack of info about you being out there! I told them your website so if they do follow up on that, that ought to change.

I suspect that you may get better exposure to the distributors here when the Seaview comes available. I hope.


----------



## WarpCore Breach

xsavoie said:


> Warp Core Breach.If you want to order through the mail at UDISCO.COM in Canada you can get one for $16.00.


I will check that out- thanks for the heads up! I didn't have that company in my links list. :thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker

Frank, HobbyTown here in Carson City, Nv. knows about you, I hope you will be selling your products through his store.


----------



## Moebius

model maker said:


> Frank, HobbyTown here in Carson City, Nv. knows about you, I hope you will be selling your products through his store.


Not a problem, we can get him connected!


----------



## bert model maker

Moebius said:


> Not a problem, we can get him connected!


 Thanks Frank, I will talk to him some more and find out exactly what he has in mind, he knows I will buy the kits from him if he order/ stocks them.
Bert


----------



## AZbuilder

*Amazing*

post removed.


----------



## StarshipClass

Admiral Nelson said:


> Dave, you don't have to justify anything to some of the anal compulsive geeks around here.


That should be "anal retentive" as labeled by Freud or "obsessive-compulsive" as the behavior is described today.

"Anal compulsive" sounds a _little_ on the sickening side. :drunk:


:jest:


----------



## Admiral Nelson

PerfesserCoffee said:


> That should be "anal retentive" as labeled by Freud or "obsessive-compulsive" as the behavior is described today.
> 
> "Anal compulsive" sounds a _little_ on the sickening side. :drunk:
> 
> 
> :jest:


Gee that post was made months ago. Talk about a thread that needs closing!


----------

